# קרדיטים! חתונה מהאגדות



## NetaSher (20/7/12)

קרדיטים! חתונה מהאגדות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, הנה זמני הגיע וגם אני הגעתי לשלב הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אחרי שכתבתי כאן כל כך הרבה והפורום הפך להתמכרות בלתי נשלטת של התייעצויות וקרדיטים, הגיע הזמן לשתף אתכן בכל הטרוף הזה ולספר על כל חודשי התכנונים והיום עצמו.

בברוטו היו לנו 10 חודשים לתכנן, בפועל עשינו זאת בתקופה של 7 חודשים, שהייתה אולי התקופה העמוסה בחיי, גם בגלל תכנוני החתונה וגם בגלל שיצא כך שבערך מרגע ההצעה, התחלנו לעבוד הרבה יותר. 
עשינו הרבה דברים לחתונה, ברמה שאפילו אמא שלי אמרה שהגזמנו, ומצד שני, אני יודעת שהיינו יכולים לעשות הרבה יותר...אין גבול למה שאפשר לעשות (במיוחד בחתונת קונספט) ולפעמים צריך לעשות סטופ, מטעמי זמן, כסף ושפיות נפשית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אז בואו נתחיל...


----------



## NetaSher (20/7/12)

מי אנחנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
נטע (33) ג'ון (37) ביחד כמעט שש שנים. אנחנו לא הזוג הכי שיגרתי...הכרנו בפיליפינים כשהוא היה (ועדיין) המורה שלי, ומזה 4.5 שנים אנחנו גרים בתל אביב ויש לנו כאן מועדון של אמנות לחימה. 
אם זה מעניין איך הכרנו וכל הסיפור שלי בפיליפינים, אוכל לצרף כתבה על כל הסיפור (זה ארוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אחד הדברים שהתחברנו אליו מההתחלה היה עולם הפנטזיה המשותף לשנינו. בשיחה הראשונה שלנו כבר ציטטנו מהנסיכה הקסומה, הייתי צריכה כבר אז להבין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו שני גיקים גאים (טוב אולי אני יותר ממנו, הוא שומר על חזית ה- Jock) הבית שלנו מלא בספרי מדע בדיוני, פנטיזיה, גאדג'טים וכלי נשק, כך שהיה ברור לשנינו שהחתונה שלנו לא תהיה בנאלית, ממש כמונו.

שאלתי כרגע את ג'ון מה עוד להוסיף עלינו, והוא אמר להוסיף שאנחנו awesome...


----------



## Bobbachka (21/7/12)

יאי! חיכיתי מ-א-ו-ד לקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## sleep10 (21/7/12)

גם אני חיכיתי ! אני זוכרת שפרסמת פה תמונות 
מגניבות שלכם!


----------



## edens song (21/7/12)

יש יש יש! 
כמה ציפיתי לקרידיטים שלכם!

bring it on!


----------



## rw12 (21/7/12)

יש! איך חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלכם! refrash לפנים!


----------



## rw12 (21/7/12)

Refresh (שגיאת כתיב לפנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

ההצעה 
היה ברור לי שההצעה תגיע מתי שהוא, גם בגלל שהוא קנה את הטבעת חצי שנה לפני שהוא הציע ומאז הספקתי לגלות ממקורות שונים שהוא הולך להציע ולמצוא את הקופסה (לזכותי ייאמר שעמדתי בפיתוי ולא פתחתי!) פשוט לא ידעתי מתי זה יהיה.
ביום הולדתי הלכנו למסעדה, הוא היה נראה קצת לחוץ, אבל שום דבר לא קרה. יום למחרת הייתה לי מסיבת יום הולדת גדולה בבית והוא היה מאוד לחוץ, אבל זה נורמלי, כי הוא נלחץ כל שנה לקראת יום ההולדת שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הוא ארגן את החלק האמנותי של המסיבה, תכנן משחקים וקנה פרסים. ואז הגיע המשחק "charades", או "תן קו" שמציירים משהו וצריך לנחש. הקטגוריה הייתה סרטים, ובאיזה שהוא שלב התחלתי לשים לב שכל הסרטים היו סביב נושא חתונה...וכולם סביבי גם התחילו לשים לב. הוא אמר שהוא עשה את זה כדי לראות את הבעת הפנים שלי, אם הייתי עושה פרצוף חמוץ, הוא היה משנה לסרטים אחרים ועובר הלאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואז הגיע תורו, והוא צייר את מה שמופיע בתמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חייבת לציין שזה היה מאורע מאוד מרגש, מפתיע ולמרות שהפתיע אותי שזה היה כזה פומבי, היינו מוקפים בחברים תומכים ואוהבים שממש התרגשו עבורנו.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (22/7/12)

איזה מקסים ומתוחכם! 
הצעה יפה


----------



## FalseAngel (22/7/12)

תוכלי לפרש עבור המתקשים..?


----------



## FalseAngel (22/7/12)

חח.. לא משנה, הבנתי! 
מקסים!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

איזיווד וחיפושי מקום 
תמיד היה לי חלום להתחתן בטירה או במבצר ועד לפני כמה שנים זה גם היה אפשרי, אנטיפרטרוס וכדומה, אבל רשות הגנים והטבע סגרה את אתריה לחתונות, בערך לפני שלוש שנים.
בשלב זה מצאתי את הפורום וההודעה הראשונה שלי הייתה לגבי מקום.
המקום היחיד שמצאנו היה מבצר שוני. לקחנו את אמא שלי ונסענו לראות (טעות, מאז גיליתי לקחת אותה רק כשכבר מחליטים). היא ממש קטלה את המקום, שצריך לנסוע רחוק, ויש שביל חצץ, ולא נוח, צריך לעלות מדרגות, לא נוח פה, לא נוח שם...חוויה לא חיובית בקיצור. 
עוד אופציה הייתה חתונת טבע שפונה למבצר אנטיפטרוס (שהוא ברקע), אבל אני לא ממש טיפוס של טבע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חיפשתי אבנים עתיקות.

ואז שמענו מחברים על איזיווד, היות והייתי זקוקה כבר לעזרה במציאת מקום, קבענו פגישה. 
נפגשנו עם גלית שהייתה מקסימה ומאוד ניסתה לזרום איתנו, אהבתי את העובדה שאנחנו יכולים לראות תמונות ופרטים מבלי לנסוע לכל המקומות, כי לפעמים התמונות באתרים ממש לא מייצגים.

אני חייבת לציין לטובה את גלית, היות ואנחנו היינו בתקופה ממש לחוצה מבחינת עבודה ודי הזנחנו את החיפושים, בעוד שהיא לחצה עלינו ולא וויתרה. הייתי מאוד שאננה כי חשבתי שבמאי אין הרבה חתונות, אבל בזמן החתימה התברר לי ש-8 חודשים לפני כבר כמעט כל התאריכים במאי היו תפוסים...

אלו המקומות שראינו דרך איזיווד:
קיסר ים - מקום מקסים בקיסריה, אבל ידענו שלמה שאנחנו מתכננים יהיה קטן מידי (לא מבחינת אורחים אלא תפאורה, כי למשל רציתי חופה ספציפית ושם לא ניתן להביא חופה בגלל שזה גן לאומי).
על הים - גם מקום יפה (אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את קיסריה בגלל ההיסטוריה) אבל הרגשתי שזה יותר ים ופחות היסטוריה, ואנחנו לא טיפוסי ים...

בשלב זה גלית שכנעה אותנו לראות את הכליף, למרות שבראש שלי רוב המקומות ביפו היו בסגנון "אלף לילה ולילה" (בדיעבד אני מרגישה די מטופש על הסטיגמה), אבל אז ראיתי במשרד שלה תמונות שהראו לי צד אחר של המקום והסכמנו ללכת לראות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בתמונה - הסיבה שבחרנו בכליף


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

המקום: כליף ביפו 
הגענו לכליף ללא הרבה ציפיות וממש הופתעתי מכמה שאני מתחברת למקום - הכל בו היה מושלם למה שרצינו.
הכניסה היא אולם קשתות שבאתר שלהם נראה לי "אלף לילה ולילה" ובפועל התברר כסגנון צלבני, מה שמאוד התאים לקונספט הטירה שרציתי. 
את החופה אפשר היה לעשות בחוץ למרגלות הבניין הישן (שגם לו יש מראה טירתי) או על המרפסת. בחרנו בחוץ היות וזה היה ליד הבניין עם האבנים במראה העתיק ומאחורי איפה שהחופה יש קצת צמחיה ששיוותה למקום קצת פסטורליות (או לפחות רק בדמיון שלי). 
האולם עצמו הוא בקומה השניה (ויש גם מעלית למתקשים) ומצא חן בעיני שהחתונה במקום גם סגור, כי אני לא כזה טיפוס outdoors, סרטן טיפוסי, טוב לי בתוך חללים סגורים.

אמנם החוזה וכל הסגירות היו דרך איזיווד, אך אני חייבת לציין לטובה את הצוות של הכליף, מנהל המקום שהיה איתנו בקשר תמידי, והצוות שלו שהיו תמיד נעימים ועזרו לנו בדברים שונים. ביום עצמו דאגו לתקתוק קפדני של הכל, אפילו בפשלת הדי ג'יי עם השיר, הם היו בקשר וניסו להציל את המצב. 
חייבת לציין שהייתה מארחת שממש שינתה לי את כל יום החתונה, היות ואביה גם אסייתי ואמה ישראלית, היא בקשה במיוחד לעבוד בחתונה שלנו והייתה מקסימה אליי לאורך כל הערב, כל הזמן דאגה לי, הביאה לי לשתות ולאכול ובסוף אפילו ארזה לנו את שברי הכוס ועזרה לנו להביא דברים לאוטו. ממש מקסימה.

ממש הופתעתי לטובה מההתנהלות שלהם לאורך כל הערב, הכל היה מתוקתק במקצועיות רבה.

את התמונה צילמנו באחד מסיורי העיצוב שלנו, כשתכננו מה נעשה.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

הקייטרינג: חואן מסל 
כאן לא ממש הייתה לנו בחירה, היות והם קייטרינג הבית של הכליף.
קצת נלחצתי כשכל הזמן דחו לנו את הטעימות, היות וידעתי שזה מה שחשוב לאנשים תכלס...אבל בינינו, הכי חשוב לי בחתונה היה העיצוב. והשמלה כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כל החששות פגו כשהגענו לערב הטעימות, עשו לנו ממש ערב כמו ארוע עם מלצר אישי (שהיה מדהים) ואפילו עם אמא ואחות ביקורתיות כמו שלי - כולם התמוגגו. 
מאיפה מתחילים?
השף פשוט מקסים, ארגנטינאי שובה לב שהיה מקסים אלינו, הזמין אותנו לפגישה והגיע לרמת שאלות כמו מאיזה מוצא שני הוריי כדי להתאים את האוכל לאורחים. הוא היה מאוד לארג' והוסיף לנו עוד הרבה עמדות עליו ורק ביקש שניתן טיפים לצוות שלו. הוא אפילו הוסיף לנו ראנרים ודברים ללא תוספת תשלום.
מסתבר שיום אחרי דודה שלי שלחה לו אימייל עם מחמאות וביקשה מתכון של סלט מסוים - והוא נתן לה!

בערך כל מי שהיה בארוע בכליף זוכר את הסטייקים המעולים של המקום, וכך היה גם אצלנו, כולם שיבחו לטובה את העובדה שהסטייקים היו מדיום-רר (בחתונה!) וזה למעשה בגלל ששכחנו להגיד להם לשנות למדיום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנשים התלהבו מהסלטים והסטיקים, לדעתי הדבר היחיד שלא מעולה שם הם הקינוחים, אבל זה המחיר לפרווה.
אמנם אכלתי בחתונה (סטייק ופירה ברוטב יין) אבל אני מחכה כבר שיזמינו אותי לארוע שם כדי שאוכל כמו שצריך ממנות הפתיחה המעולות, שלא יצא לי בגלל ההתרגשות.

עוד דבר שמאוד הופתעתי, כמעט כל האורחים ציינו לטובה את השרות של המלצרים. זה די מפתיע, כי מי יום למחרת מדבר על השרות של המלצרים? למשל מישהו סיפר לי שבקבלת הפנים הוא אמר לאחד המלצרים המסתובבים שמנה מסויימת מאוד טובה, והמלצר שאל אותו אם הוא ניסה מנה אחרת, היות והיא לא הייתה בסביבה, המלצר הלך למטבח ודאג שהאורח הזה ייטעם את המנה הספציפית הזו...

בקיצור הכליף וחואן מסל עשו מעל ומעבר ברמת מקצועיות גבוהה ומגיעה להם המלצה מכל הלב.

ובתמונה - עמדת הקינוחים שאפילו לא הייתי מודעת לקיומה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

קונספט ועיצוב 
שזה בעצם מה שהיה הכי חשוב לנו, כי רצינו שהחתונה תשקף את האופי שלנו.
קצת עצבן אותי שהרבה מעצבים שמדברים על עיצוב, מדברים על מפיות וסידורי פרחים...הרגשתי שהרבה מהם לא קלטו אותנו, למרות שהסברתי להם ושלחתי *המון* תמונות קונספט מחולקים לנושאים.
חשבו שבגלל שאנחנו אוהבים פנטזיה שישימו שנדלירים באלפי שקלים ושזה ייפתור את הקונספט...

חיפשתי בגוגל מעצבי אירועי קונספט הגעתי למישהי מדהימה, אך בפגישה איתה הסתבר שהיא עושה אירועים לאלפיון העליון והתקציב שהיא נתנה לי רק לעיצוב היה בערך כמו כל תקציב החתונה שלנו...ברחתי משם כמו ציפור הרואד ראנר (ביפ ביפ).
הייתי קצת מתוסכלת באיזה שהוא שלב חשבתי לעשות את העיצוב בעצמי, בל אז הבנתי שביום עצמו לא אוכל להתעסק בהקמה.

לבסוף מצאתי חברה בשם ונילה סקאי שראיתי באתר שלהם שעושים ארועי קונספט חביבים עם דגש על פרטים כמו שאני אוהבת. כתבתי להם מייל (עם תמונות ההשראה) והקצבתי תקציב (למדתי מטעויות העבר). ישר קיבלתי טלפון מאחד השותפים שהציג את עצמו ואמר: "אני חייב לעשות את הארוע שלכם!".
לפגישה הוא הגיע עם המון ספרים וחומר משר הטבעות וכדומה, שהוא כבר סימן בספרים דברים להראות לנו, הוא וג'ון ישבו ודיברו שעות וכך ידענו שמצאנו מעצב. מאוד אהבתי את העובדה שדיברנו באותם המונחים, כגון: "בחופה אני רוצה יותר סטייל ריווינדייל, פחות רוהאן, ובפנים משחקי הכס" ולא הייתי צריכה להסביר לו למה בעצם אני מתכוונת.

צירפתי תמונה של השולחנות, אבל בהמשך אפרט ואשים עוד הרבה תמונות של האלמנטים השונים.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

מוטיב: פנטזיה 
אז בעצם היה לנו מוטיב של פנטזיה, שהוא לא ממש דיסני, אבל גם לא ממש שר הטבעות, אלא משהו באמצע.
הכנו המון דברים סביב המוטיב הזה, בעצם ניסינו שלהרבה דברים תהיה נגיעת פנטזיה.
ג'ון עיצב לנו crest מעין סמל משפחתי, שישמש אותנו לעתיד המשפחתי שלנו. הוא עיצב משהו שמשלב את שמות המשפחה שלנו ותחומי העניין. יש על רקע בורדו ורקע כחול. הסמל הזה הופיע בהזמנות, על העוגה, הדגלים וכו'...

פירוש הסמלים:
חרבות - כי אנחנו אוהבים חרבות, דא...
מגילה - אהבתנו לידע
חנית - רקע הלוחם הפיליפיני של ג'ון
כתר - אידיאלים 
מצפן - אהבה לטיולים

בפועל, הדברים המסולסלים האלה שמסביבו חזרו גם בחתונה (על שמלה, עוגה וכו') וגם המסגרת של ההזמנה חזרה במגנטים ובמעמדי השולחנות.
אני באה מרקע של שיווק ולכן אוהבת מסר שיווקי אחיד


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

לגבי תגובת המשפחה 
המשפחה שלי עשתה לי סרט על כל החלטה שלנו, כך שבמיוחד בנוגע למוטיב הפנטזיה באיזה שהוא שלב הבנתי שעדיף לא לספר.
באיזה שהוא שלב גם המשפחה הבינה שאני מסתירה דברים, ואמא שלי שאלה אותי אם להזהיר את החברים שלה, ועניתי שכן.
חברה שלה אמרה: "מה לעשות, ילדה לא שיגרתית, חתונה לא שיגרתית" 
שזה מאוד נכון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני חייבת לציין שכמה שאמא שלי חששה, היא פשוט הייתה ברקיע השביעי כשהיא ראתה את הכל ויום אחר כך *כל* האורחים שלה התקשרו אליה לספר לה כמה הם נהנו וכמה זו הייתה חתונה מיוחדת. מאז היא בשמיים ועד היום (חודשיים אחרי) היא עדיין נהנית להסתכל בתמונות ולשבח אותי על כל הבחירות.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

הזמנות 
כאן הייתה סאגה לא קטנה...שאפילו כתבתי עליה בפורום רבות. כמובן שנטע וג'ון חייבים לסבך דברים...אנחנו פשוט לא יכולים להסתפק במשהו רגיל.
החלטנו שאנחנו רוצים הזמנת מגילה, שהרעיון שהיה לי בראש הוא שזה ייראה כמו הזמנה לנשף של פעם.
ג'ון בתור מעצב לשעבר, התברר כביקורתי ביותר בנוגע לסוג הנייר, ברמה שאפילו ספקים הרימו גבה ומישהי אמרה שזה מפתיע שהחתן לא מפרגן לכלה לבחור נייר. כמובן שמשפט זה גרם לי לא לרצות להכין אצלה...
אישית לא הבנתי את ההתעקשות על הנייר, אבל אז כשדיברנו כאן על נייר 'דניאל ואורן' אמרה שהנייר חשוב וראיתי שג'ון צדק.
אז היות ולא מצאנו כאן מה שהוא רצה והוא נסע להיות שושבין של חבר הכי טוב שלו בפיליפינים, סיכמנו שהוא יידאג לזה שם.

הוא קנה שם נייר מיוחד (מסתבר שבפיליפינים יש מלא סוגי נייר), סרטים לקשירה ומוטות. הוחלט שתלמיד שלו לשעבר יכין לנו את העיצוב, למרות שג'ון גם מעצב, לא רצינו להוסיף לחץ לתקופה הלחוצה הזו. והתלמיד שלו ממש כשרוני. 

מה שקרה זה שהתעכבנו מאוד עם העיצוב, לקח זמן עד שהמעצב הבין לגמרי את הראש שלנו ואז גם לא מצאתי בית דפוס שידפיס לנו על גודל הנייר הזה...זו פעם ראשונה בחתונה שהתחלתי להלחץ, השעון תקתק, זה היה פסח כך שהרבה מקומות לא ענו לנו והיינו צרכים כבר לחלק הזמנות. ניסינו איזה חמש אופציות ושום דבר לא עבד.
בסוף לאחר פסח בעל בית דפוס גל-ניר שאני עובדת איתו אמר שאין בעיה להדפיס על הנייר שלנו, הוא עשה זאת במהרה ואפילו הביא לנו אופציות בחירה והביא אלינו את ההזמנות. 

בשני סופי שבוע עשינו סדנת יצירה. ג'ון הדביק בדבק חם את המוטות (שבמקור הם מיועדים לקלסרים), אחר כך הוא מילא חרוזים בדבק חם, הדביק אותם למוטות וריסס את הכל בספריי כסף. כשהניירות היו מוכנים הוא הדביק אותם למוטות בדבק חם ואני גילגלתי וקשרתי בסרט מוזהב. 
בפיליפינים לכל חתונה יש קונספט צבעים נבחר (בדרך כלל שני צבעים) שחוזרים על עצמם בכל מקום - הזמנות, מפות, שמלות שושבינות וכו'...אצלנו זה היה זהב וכסף. נשמע לא משהו, אבל זה עבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החלוקה הייתה קצת בעייתית, אמא שלי קנתה מעטפות גדולות לבנות ושלחה לחברים שלה ואנחנו הסתובבנו וחילקנו לרוב חברינו את ההזמנות לביתם. לחלק שלחנו במייל מטעמי חסכון...לחלק ביד לקח זמן, אבל היה רעיון טוב כי יצא לנו לבלות זמן עם חברים ולהראות להם שהם חשובים לנו. 

כמובן כרגיל, המשפחה שלי חשבה שהעיצוב מוזר, אבל אז הם ראו שהם מקבלים המון תגובות חיוביות וזה הכניס אנשים לאוירה.

בתמונה - ההזמנה מגולגלת.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עיצוב ההזמנות 
אני רציתי שההזמנה תראה כמו הזמנה שסינדרלה תקבל לנשף, או דף מספר אגדות עתיק. כמובן שגם שלחתי המון תמונות קונספט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לקח למעצב זמן להבין מה אני רוצה, אבל כשהוא עלה על זה, הוא ממש קלע.

בזכותו גילינו שהאותיות של שמותינו נראות אותו הדבר "נ" ו-"J"
והמסגרת שהוא הכין מהממת בעיניי והשתמשנו בה למגנטים ולמעמדי השולחן.
ממש לא רציתי תמונה שלנו על ההזמנה, אבל אז הוא שלח לנו את הציורים שלנו ונמסתי...התפלאתי איך הוא קלע כל כך, עשה לי לבוש שאני ממש אוהבת, צבע אהוב עליי וכל כך דומה לנו.

לגבי הפונט, בעצת בנות הפורום שיניתי למשהו חינמי שמצאתי באינטרנט. פשוט הקודם היה דיפולט שהוא מצא בעברית, כי ממש לא היה לו מושג בפונטים עבריים.


----------



## רני מוקרגי (21/7/12)

אני מנחשת שרבים מהאורחים שמרו אותה למזכרת 
הזמנה מקסימה!!


----------



## BluishSky (21/7/12)

החלק העברי קצת מטושטש 
אבל אפשר לראות שהפונט החדש ממש מתאים!

והייתי ממש שמחה לקבל כזו הזמנה, כל כך מיוחדת ויפה.


----------



## edens song (21/7/12)

ההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כתבתי לך עד כמה התלהבתי מההזמנה שלכם עוד בשרשור הזמנות שהיה לפני כמה זמן.

אני אגיד זאת שוב - אני באמת חושבת שזו ההזמנה היפה, המקורית והמושקעת ביותר שראיתי מימיי!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

לגבי החלטות משותפות ווטו 
תקופת ההכנות לחתונה, עם כל הלחץ שבה, הייתה לי מאוד כייפית עם ג'ון כי היינו ממש באותו ראש בהכל, מה שגרם לי לאהוב אותו ולהזכר למה אנחנו כל כך מתאימים. ממש עשינו את רוב ההחלטות בשיתוף מלא.

לעומת זאת, היו שלושה דברים שג'ון הטיל וטו עליהם:
1. ההזמנות - הוא התעקש על נייר מסויים ולכן ההזמנות נהיו הפרוייקט שלו.
2 להתחתן בקפריסין לפני ולא אחרי - מעין אמונה תפלה, שאי אפשר לחגוג משהו שחוקית לא בוצע.
3. הוא לא רצה שאענוד טיארה עם חרוזים סטייל ארוון. הוא טען שהוא מתחתן איתי ולא עם וילון של חרוזים.

בפועל, ראיתי שהוא צדק, כי ההזמנות יצאו מדהימות, היות והתחתנו לפני סבתא שלי זכתה לראות אותי נשואה בעצם, והשלישי, טוב אין לי מושג...

אז עצה שלי, אם החתן מתעקש על משהו, לא ניתן לו? זו הרי חתונה של שנינו.


----------



## fashionlp (21/7/12)

wow!!! היתי שמחה לקבל הזמנה שכזו.. מקסים!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

קפריסין 
לא ממש הייתי בעד, כי זו עוד הוצאה כספית, אבל גם לא ממש הייתה לי ברירה. אם רציתי להיות נשואה חוקית זה אומר להתחתן בחו"ל.
כאמור רציתי לנסוע אחרי כל הבלאגן, אבל ג'ון רצה לפני, כך שיצא שזו הייתה לנו הפוגה נחמדה מכל השגעון.
נסענו דרך wedding tours כי היה להם את הדיל שהכי רציתי (פאפוס עם הסעה, כי לא רציתי לשכור רכב). בחרנו בפאפוס למרות שהיא רחוקה, כי יש שם הרבה עתיקות ואנחנו אוהבים היסטוריה. הדיל היה משתלם מאוד, כל האוכל היה כלול וזה היה אנחנו והמון זקנים בריטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

בתמונה ניתן לראות את הלבוש הפיליפיני המסורתי - הבארונג.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
ניסיתי לסגור כמה שיותר דברים לפני הרגע האחרון, אבל השבוע שלפני החתונה היה ממש קשה.
סבתא שלי נפטרה שישה ימים לפני החתונה וביום הלוויה שלה המשפחה של ג'ון הגיעה מחו"ל להתגורר בבית של אמא שלי.
בדקנו עם רבים והכל וכולם אמרו שפטירה אינה מבטלת חתונה והוחלט שהכל ימשיך אותו הדבר, רק שאמא שלי ואחיותיה לא יוכלו לרקוד.

הייתה קצת בעיה עם תאריך המסיבה, ייתכן שבגלל אי תשומת לב שלי, חלק יכלו בשישי, חלק בשבת...הראש שלי ממש כבר לא יכל להתמודד עם זה, אבל בסוף הבנות עשו ויתורים וסידרו את הכל. שתי חברות שלי ארגנו את המסיבה, ההוראה שלי הייתה שלא יוציאו הרבה כסף ובלי דברים מביכים.
חברה שלי, שיש לה עסק של חוגים והפעלות לילדים (משחקי תפקידים וכו') סתיו אומנויות, ארגנה את מוטיב המסיבה וממש השקיעה. הדירה של חברה הייתה מעוצבת עם עששיות, טירות, נרות, , גביעים, דברים מנצנצים ובכלל דברים שאני אוהבת (ההנחייה הייתה להביא אוכל שאני אוהבת). הן ממש השתדלו לארגן לי ערב קסום, אבל בגלל שסבתא שלי נפטרה יומיים לפני ו- worlds colliding עם משפחה וחברות, היה לי די קשה להרגע לגמרי. 

שתי חברות ארגנו את המשחק הזה שמסריטים את החתן עונה על שאלות ושואלים אותי. מסקנות: 1. אנחנו צרכים להסגר על כמה תשובות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. לא לעשות את זה ארוך מידי כי זה נהיה משעמם לשאר הבנות. 3. כעת יש לי שתי חברות וכלבה שמאוהבות לגמרי בג'ון בגלל התשובות שהוא ענה עליי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הן ארגנו משחקים נחמדים, ואני ממש ממליצה על מסיבת רווקות, היות וזה ממש גרם לחברות שלי להתחבר (אפילו יותר, לאלה שרק הכירו אחת את השניה מארועים שלי) והן ממש נהנו ביחד אחר כך בחתונה. אחותי ממש התחברה להרבה מהן והרגשתי שמעגל החברות שלי נהיה אפילו יותר קרוב, שזה מגניב שחברות שלך הופכות לחברות.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עוד מהעיצוב במסיבה 
מבית סתיו אומנויות


----------



## המרחפת (21/7/12)

איזה מגניב המגף! 
התיבת אוצר תואמת את עניין הסיפורים והפנטזיה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עששית


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

טבעות 
עוד נושא שהצלחנו לסבך...
רצינו מאוד טבעות /www.google.com/search?q=mokume+gane+rings&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=2s8JUK2vO4KHhQeQqKX9CQ&ved=0CD8Q_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=66" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.google.com/search?q=mokume+gane+rings&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=2s8JUK2vO4KHhQeQqKX9CQ&ved=0CD8Q_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=66" rel="nofollow" target="blank">מקומה גאנה, שזה מרקם מים או עץ בשילוב של מתכות, אפקט כמו פלדה דמסקאית.
מצאנו תכשיטן שאמר שהוא יכול להכין לנו, כעבור חודשיים הוא אמר שהוא לא יכול...אז ביקשנו מחבר שלנו שהוא סוחר בתכשיטים בארה"ב אם הוא יכול לסדר לנו.
שבוע לפני הוא הודיע לי שהוא לא מגיע לחתונה והטבעות לא יהיו מוכנות בזמן...הוא רצה לשלוח לנו טבעות חלופיות והוא כבר ניקה אותן והכל, אבל אז הסתבר שחברות שילוח לא מוכנות לשלוח תכשיטים לישראל.

בעקבות המלצת 'דניאל ואורן' הגענו ל"בטבעת זו" ובאמת התחברנו מאוד לסגנון. אני חושבת שהמוכר היה בשוק לקבל חתן שמתחתן עוד יומיים ואין לו טבעת...

ג'ון בחר לי טבעת ואז לי התפנה זמן, פגשתי אותו בחנות וגם אני בחרתי באותה הטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היא שלבה כל מיני דברים שאני אוהבת, ריקוע כמו על שיריון ומבנה שמזכיר כתר. גם קצת מזכירה את הטבעת משר הטבעות וגם משלבת מוטיבים של נסיכה ולוחמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את הטבעת של ג'ון קניתי לו ברביד לפני הטיסה לקפריסין, חשבתי שהיא תהיה רק טבעת זמנית. אותי היא קידש שם עם טבעת האירוסין. הטבעת שלו אמנם הייתה אמורה להיות רק זמנית, אבל עושה רושם שהוא מאוד אוהב וגאה בה.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

ניסיון שני ללינק


----------



## yoli (22/7/12)

מדהים! 
בדיוק על טבעות כאלה הסתכלתי כדי לקבל רעיונות לטבעת!! מקסים


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (24/7/12)

כל כך יפה ומיוחד!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שמלה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן היה ברור לי שזו אחת החלטות הכי חשובות, כי אנשים ציפו להרבה ממני.
אני ברקע שלי גם מעצבת ותופרת שמלות ערב ושמלות תקופתיות, כך שידעתי שהרבה עיניים יהיו מופנות לראות מה אבחר.
מאוד רציתי שמלה נפוחה ונסיכתית, אך מה לעשות, בארץ זה לא נראה משהו...
הייתי בערך ב-10 מקומות עד שקיבלתי החלטה.

למעשה, בחרתי בשמלה הראשונה שמדדתי, ידעתי שהיא יפה, אבל לא יכלתי לתת תשובה כי זו הייתה השמלה הראשונה שראיתי. למרות שהשמלה שמדדתי הייתה גדולה עליי, זה הזכיר לי את סגנון השמלות שיש בזינה.
בחרתי במעצבת שאינה ידועה כאן כל כך, שמה הוא אולגה פישמן והיא פשוט כל כך מקצוענית. בתור תופרת, הייתי בשוק מכמה מהמקומות הנחשבים והמוכרים שאיכות התפירה והגימור שלהם כל כך פושטית והם גובים כל כך הרבה כסף.

באמת שלא נתקלתי באיכות תפירה ופרטים כמו של אולגה, היא עבדה מלא על השמלה שלי והכינה גם את השמלות של אמא שלי ושל אחותי. מה גם שהאופי שלה מאוד נעים והיה לי כיף לבוא לכל מדידה, גם אם היו הרבה. 
אולגה נתנה לי להוסיף שינויים משלי לשמלה, את האפליקציה לחרוזים ואבנים עשינו על בסיס דפוס השיריון של זינה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ג'ון בהה בשמלה ולא הבין מאיפה זה מוכר לו) והלמטה היה אמור להיות אלפי, למרות שאני לא בטוחה שזה יצא. הופתעתי שהגזרה יצאה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי, שהחצאית יוצאת ממש מתחת למותניים ולא מהמותניים שממש אופנתי עכשיו, אך לא מתאים למבנה גופי. 

יצאה לי בדיוק השמלה שרציתי, גם אם לא ראיתי את זה בפעם הראשונה. אני ממליצה על אולגה ובטוחה שהיא עוד תהיה מאוד גדולה בעתיד.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שמלה מהצד


----------



## IMphoenix (22/7/12)

קסומה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שמלה פתוחה 
אפשר לראות את כל מיליון השכבות שהיו לי מתחת


----------



## edens song (21/7/12)

איזו אלפית את 
השמלה (וכל ההופעה) קסומה!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

זו המחמאה האולטימטיבית! 
תודה רבה!


----------



## המרחפת (22/7/12)

אני עם מה שהיא אמרה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

האפליקציה מקרוב


----------



## Bobbachka (21/7/12)

מקסים!!!


----------



## yoli (22/7/12)

מאיפה הקישוט לשיער ??


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (24/7/12)

התכשיט לשיער! 
בתמונה שלך עם השמלה רציתי לראות את התכשיט מקרוב ופה העיניים שלי נמשכו אליו קודם. הוא כל כך יפה!!
אם על משהו "חלמתי" מילדות בנוגע לחתונה זה זה!
מהיכן?


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

השריון של זינה 
ששלחתי לאולגה שתבסס עליו את עיצוב האפליקציה


----------



## רני מוקרגי (21/7/12)

אפשר לקבל פרטים במסר על התופרת? 
מאיפה היא בארץ ומחירים?


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

יש לה חנות בבן יהודה - תל אביב 
אני בכוונה לא כותבת במסר, כי מגיע לה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מחירים יש לה מגוון, זה מאוד תלוי בכמות העבודה ואיכות החומרים (ולא בשם המותג). נגיד היא אמרה לי שעכשיו יותר פופולרי שמלות פשוטות וזולות יותר מבעבר.
אפשר לראות את השמלה ששלי הייתה מבוססת עליה בשמלות כלה 2011.


----------



## רני מוקרגי (21/7/12)

תודה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שכמיה 
שאולגה הכינה לי, עיצוב משותף שלי ושל אולגה, הזכיר לי גלימה


----------



## A D u d a (21/7/12)

מאוד מיוחדת!!!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

הינומה 
רציתי מאוד הינומה ארוכה, כמו קייט


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

הינומה מהצד


----------



## ימיממה (25/7/12)

אוי, איזה יופי... 
בדיוק כזו אני רוצה, מאיפה היא?
אני מתחתנת ביום ראשון ועדיין אין לי...


----------



## NetaSher (25/7/12)

אולגה פישמן 
ברחוב בן יהודה תל אביב 
http://www.olgafishman.co.il/
תגידי לה שאת רוצה את ההינומה שלי (נטע) היא מאוד חמודה.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

נעליים 
השקעתי מחשבה וחיפושים בנעליים שבפועל אף אחד לא ראה...ראו רק את הנעליים להחלפה בשלב הריקודים, כי אז השמלה התנופפה. הן היו בעצם חיקוי נעלי קרוקס לבנות עם עקב, שקניתי לפני 5 שנים ב-25 שח בפיליפינים...
הנעליים הרשמיות חיפשתי כסופות ועם משהו ביו שפיץ לעיגול בקצה.
בנעלי אלינור המוכר התנהג אליי ממש לא יפה, היה חסר סבלנות לזה ששאלתי על איזה גוון כסף מדובר, כשבוודאות הם היו גוונים שונים והוא קרא לכולם כסף והתייחס אליי כאלו שאני עושה שטות מזה שאלו גוונים שונים.
בסוף הלכתי חנות ליד למישהו שהתפצל מאלינור ומוכר הרבה יותר בזול. גם זול יותר, גם בא לקראתי עם העיצוב וגם יחס נפלא.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

תפוז לא נותן לי יותר 
לפרסם הודעות עם תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אולי זה רמז ללכת לישון?


----------



## blue skies (21/7/12)

מחכים להמשך!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

טוב מנסה להמשיך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקוה שתפוז יישתף פעולה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

וואו לקח לי עשרות פעמים עד שהצלחתי! 
זה היה מתסכל...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

לבוש החתן 
רצינו משהו שיישלב לבוש פיליפיני מסורתי, בדים מקומיים וגם משהו מעולם האגדות שיתאים לכל הקונספט.
ג'ון חיפש במנילה ומצא הרבה בארונגים, אבל אף אחד מהם לא היה וואו. היות וחבר שלו שהתחתן הכין בארונג בעיצוב מיוחד עם רקמת דרקון, החלטנו ללכת לאותו מעצב. ג'ון אמנם לא הספיק להגיע אליו, אבל יש לו באתר הסברים מאוד מפורטים כיצד להמדד וסיכמנו שההורים של ג'ון יביאו לנו את החליפה כשהם יבואו ארצה. כל התקשורת מולו הייתה במייל ושלחנו כסף בווסטרן יוניון. 
הלכנו על חליפת בארונג שזה קצת שונה והרקמה שנבחרה הייתה של מגן פיליפיני (בכל זאת לוחם). הוספנו לו sash שאני חשבתי שזה מעולם האגדות, אך מסתבר שזהו לבוש מההיסטוריה הפיליפינית מתקופת השפעת המדים הספרדים.
הוקל לנו כשהחליפה הגיעה והיא התאימה לו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אביזרים:
נעליים - מגפיים שג'ון הכין בחנות שהוא מאוד אוהב והוא מאוד התלהב מהם. הוא גם כל הזמן סיפר לי איך מנהל הארוע אהב את המגפיים שלו.
חרבות - כל מיני שאספנו במהלך השנים...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

מקרוב


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

לבוש מסורתי 
כאן ניתן לראות את הבארונג של אבא שלו, שזוהי בעצם הגזרה המקובלת של בארונג. ואפילו אמא שלו לבשה בולרו מהבדים המסורתיים, שמשלבים מעין דוגמת תחרה ומאוד יפים בעיניי.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

תכשיטים - נזר! 
היה לי ברור שאני מתחתנת עם סוג של נזר או טיארה, למרות שהמשפחה שלי אמרה לי שזה פרחי...כך שהם ראו אותו רק ביום עצמו.
חיפשתי במלא אתרים והרוב שמצאתי היה מאוד יקר או אזל מהמלאי. לבסוף נתקלתי באתר של אלנארה (אני חושבת שהיא מארה"ב) שהיא מספרת שם על עצמה וממש התחברתי לכל מה שהיא כתבה. החלטתי ללכת על נזר אלפי ולא אגדתי, כי זה יותר "אצילי" ו"מעודן", בקיצור אלפי, בעוד שטיארה רגילה נהייתה די שכיחה.
כתבתי לאלנרה מייל והיא ענתה לי מייד. היא הייתה ממש עוזרת ואפילו שאלה על האיפור, השמלה, השיער וכו' על מנת להתאים לי נזר. בסוף היא אפילו הכינה לי פוטושופ עם התמונה ששלחתי לה ומספר נזרים.
היא ממש נתנה שירות מעולה והייתה שם בשבילי באימייל לאורך כל התהליך (גם כשחברת האשראי חסמה את ההעברה כי חשבה שמישהו סתם ניצל את כרטיסי). 

לגבי שאר התכשיטים, לא תכננתי בכלל כי ידעתי שהנזר דומיננטי וגם השמלה.
לגבי השרשרת, זו השרשרת היומיומית שלי שפשוט שכחתי להוריד וכולם אמרו שהיא מתאימה, אז השארתי. ואפילו הייתי עם טבעת האירוסין (בגלל שהיא גם כסופה, מתאימה ושכחתי להוריד) וממש לפני החופה נתתי אותה למלווה שלי שתשמור.


----------



## IMphoenix (22/7/12)

יפייפה 
מאוד עדין ואצילי, וכל כך מיוחד!
בחירה מעולה!


----------



## yoli (22/7/12)

יש אולי לינק?


----------



## חתולה חמודה (24/7/12)

הווווו איזה נזר ארווני מדהים!!!! 
היית צריכה את השרשרת של ארוון והכל בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממש ממש יפה!!!


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

האמת... 
שדווקא לשרשרת שלה אני לא מתחברת...לא יודעת למה.
בכל מקרה, חברה שלי כבר התחתנה עם השרשרת הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והיא נראתה מאוד פייתית.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (24/7/12)

לגמרי אלפי... 
את מחזירה אותי שנים אחורה =]


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן גם התייעצתי בפורום, רציתי תסרוקת עם שיער גלי חצי אסוף, משהו בסגנון התסרוקות בספרטקוס\שר הטבעות.
הכנתי דף עם מלא תמונות מסרטי פנטזיה והלכתי לראות מספר מעצבי שיער. היה מישהו שעשה לי גלים בדיוק כמו שרציתי, אבל הוא היה *ממש* יקר.
הגעתי לדקל עוז בגלל שאהבתי את העבודות שלו, הוא עשה לי תסרוקת ניסיון מאוד יפה, אבל על חלק, כי לא היו לו את הכלים שלו. סגרתי איתו וביקשתי גם ניסיון עם הבייביליסים. לא ממש היה לו את הכלי שרציתי, אבל הוא שכנע אותי שהתלתלים ייפתחו בכל מקרה.
כשסגרנו אמרתי לו שאני לא יודעת שעת הגעה והוא כתב לבד שעה, שבדיעבד לא הייתה מתאימה לי...מה שעשינו בסוף זה שהוא עשה את התסרוקת שלי, יצא לבדיקה וחזר כעבור שלוש שעות לשאר התסרוקות. זה קצת הכניס אותנו ללחץ ועיכב לי בקצת את היציאה לצילומים, אבל הוא התנצל ואמר שזו בדיקה חשובה שהוא קבע מזמן.
סה"כ הייתי מרוצה, אבל לא 100%.

בתמונה אפשר לראות את התסרוקת מאחור, אני עוד אגיע לאבירים


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

איפור + מסר חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בעופרה סול נתקלתי עוד לפני שבכלל ג'ון הציע. בעלה הוסיף אותי בפייסבוק היות ואנחנו מעולם אמנויות הלחימה ואיך שהוא הגעתי לתמונות האיפור של אשתו ונפעמתי. העבודות שלה היו ממש הסגנון שלי, שתמיד חלמתי עליו.

אבל, סיפור בדרך שאני מרגישה שחובה לספר...
היות והיה לי דיל עם איזיווד, רציתי קודם לנסות ספק של איזיווד, היות וזה היה זול יותר ובחבילה. מצאתי מאפרת שהעבודה שלה נראתה לי וקבעתי איתה איפור ניסיון. היא איפרה אותי, לא ממש בסגנון שלי, אבל לא היה לי נעים, אז לא אמרתי לה שאני לא אוהבת (לא אוהבת להעליב אנשים), אמרתי שזה נחמד ומשהו בסגנון של "אחשוב על זה". היא נתנה לי טופס למילוי פרטים ואמרה שהיא תשתמש באימייל שלי לשליחת מבצעים וכו' ושתשמור לי את התאריך עד שאודיע לה. היות והיו עוד ספקים שאמרו לי את אותו הדבר, לא ממש ייחסתי לזה חשיבות מיוחדת. הודעתי לאיזיווד שבחרתי מאפרת ומעצב שיער לא דרכם והם החזירו לי את הכסף.

יום לפני החתונה בשבע בערב קיבלתי מהמאפרת הזו הודעת טקסט שהיא שואלת לאן להגיע מחר. מאוד הופתעתי היות ולא הייתי איתה בקשר 7 חודשים ואפילו עניתי לה חזרה: "את לא מתבלבלת עם מישהי אחרת? הייתי אצלך רק באיפור ניסיון". בשלב זה היא התעקשתה שחתמתי איתה על חוזה מחייב ושהיא שמרה לי את התאריך. בשלב זה היא כבר הייתה עצבנית ואמרה שאהבתי את העבודה שלה ושהבנתי על מה אני חותמת. אחר כך היא אפילו שלחה לי טקסט: "אל תדאגי, אין על מה להתרגש, זה רק כסף" שזה היה בערך הדבר האחרון שרציתי לשמוע באותו הרגע.

התקשרתי לאיזיווד וכל הלחץ של לפני החתונה יצא ומיררתי להם בבכי שאני לא רוצה לשלם לה. הם הבטיחו לי שיטפלו בזה, אבל לא הייתי בטוחה ב-100% וסירבתי להרגע.
עכשיו עברו חודשיים ולא שמעתי מזה, אז אני מניחה שהם סדרו את המצב איתה. זוהי עוד דוגמה לעזרה של איזיווד, כי אני בטוחה שבלעדיהם היו מחייבים אותי לשלם.

מוסר השכל - בנות תשימו לב טוב לכל טופס שאתן חותמות ותשאלו את הספקים אם זה חוזה או לא! אני חשבתי שזה רק טופס לקיחת פרטים או הצעת עבודה כפי שקיבלתי בעבר.

ועכשיו בחזרה לעופרה, אמנם היא מאזור הצפון, אבל מרגע איפור הניסיון היה ברור לי שהיא המאפרת שלי ולא נתתי לה אופציה אחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היא הייתה מקסימה, גם במיילים בשבועות שלפני, גם ביום עצמו וגם עזרה למשפחה שלי להתלבש. כולם אצלנו בבית מאוד אהבו אותה ואני רק רוצה שהיא תאפר אותי כל יום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לדעתי היא הוציאה אותי הכי יפה שהייתי אי פעם.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

תוצאת האיפור 
אגב, בתמונה הקודמת ניתן לראות את הדף שהדפסתי עם כל תסרוקות ההשראה מסרטי הפנטזיה.


----------



## behappy (21/7/12)

אפשר בבקשה פרטים עליה? ועל מחירים? 
אני ממש אשמח.. כאן או במסר


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

עפרה סול 
צירפתי לינק לקבוצה שלה בפייסבוק.
כאמור, אם הייתי יכולה שהיא תאפר אותי כל יום...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

חשיבות המלווה 
האמת שחשבתי שאין לנו צורך במלווים, היה נראה לי מיותר, אבל חברים שכנעו אותי שאני חייבת.
אני לא יכולה להדגיש כמה המלווה שלי עזרה לי. בכל תקופת הארגונים שלפני לא האצלתי סמכויות, אולי כי לא היה לי נעים או משהו, אבל ביום עצמו פשוט הבנתי כמה צריך.
עד שהמלווה שלי הגיעה אמא שלי כל הזמן ביקשה ממני דברים וממש התחרפנתי, אז ביקשתי ממנה להגיע מוקדם. מהרגע שהיא הגיע כל הלחץ ירד ממני, היא עשתה הכל בזמן שאני לא יכולתי לזוז ואפילו עשתה דברים מעבר, כמו לעבור על הרשימות שלי ולמצוא טופס שהכנתי לצלם של דברים לצלם ושכחתי לתת לו...
לחברה הספציפית הזו יש ניסיון בארגון ארועים, כך שהיא פשוט הייתה מדהימה, חשוב מאוד לבחור את הבחורה המתאימה. היא לא יצאה מתפקיד גם בחתונה עצמה וכל הזמן דאגה לחדש לי את האודם ולדאוג להביא לי דברים מחדר חתן כלה.
ביום עצמו גם למדתי שאני לא צריכה להתרוצץ ולדאוג לדברים כמו שאני רגילה בארועים, אלא אנשים יישמחו לעשות זאת בשבילכם.
בתמונה, החברה שלי שמה לי פלסטרים ברגלים.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

טוב נצא למקדימים + צילום 
בשלב הזה לא ממש ידעתי מה אני רוצה, הגענו לאיזיווד ונתתי לג'ון לבחור, היות והוא מבין בתחום יותר ממני.
הוא אהב את פריזמה ואני את אסף תמם, אז הלכנו לראות את שניהם.

אצל פריזמה היו תמונות יותר אמנותיות ועם זוגות לא שיגרתיים, אז הרגשנו שהם ייתנו לנו להיות אנחנו, עם כל המוזרויות שלנו (חרבות!).
באסף תמם כפי שהסבירו לי, זה סגנון יותר של מצלמה נסתרת שתופסת רגעים מהזוגיות.
היות ואנחנו לא יודעים מה זה לא לעשות פוזות למצלמה, כי זה מה שאנחנו כל הזמן עושים בגלל העבודה שלנו, בחרנו בפריזמה.

בפועל, כשפריזמה נתנו לנו רגעים שלנו אינטימים, באמת הרגשתי שאנחנו לא יודעים מה לעשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איפה הפוזות?

אבי היה הצלם ותומר עם הוידאו והרבה אצלנו מאוד התחברו אליהם.


----------



## rw12 (21/7/12)

אני מתה על הניגוד 
של המראה הכלתי, התמים עם החרבות.
זה גדול בעיני.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עוד עם החרבות


----------



## חדשים בעסק (21/7/12)

איזו תמונה אדירה! 
בכלל קרדיטים מדליקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



טוב, היה לי ברור לגמרי שאני אשב מהופנטת מהקרדיטים שלך...

מקסים, מקסים, מקסים
ובעיקר מלא אופי!


----------



## lanit (24/7/12)

כמה את דומה כאן לאיור בהזמנה!!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

ניסיון כושל לפוזות אקרובטיות 
טוב נו, ניסיתי...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שכחתי תמונה מהמפגש 
הצלמים הינדסו אותנו כך שבאתי מאחור והפתעתי את ג'ון.
זה היה רגע ממש חמוד, שבו מרוב התרגשות הוא כרע על ברך


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

ממשיכים את הקרב ביפו


----------



## behappy (21/7/12)

וואו. איזה יופי. 
במיוחד איך שאתם מחזיקים את הגוף שלכם. יש המון אנרגיה בתמונות האלה!מדהים.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

רצינו אבנים עתיקות...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פוזות יותר אגדתיות


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

קשת


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

אחרונה מהמקדימים - רפונזל


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

בעצם עוד אחת אחרונה...רוח


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

טוב כנראה שלא... 
מצאתי עוד כמה שאני רוצה לשים...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

מסתובבים 
חייבת לציין שהסיור הזה ביפו היה נחמד בעיקר בגלל אבא שהראה לבן שלו איך נסיכה אמיתית נראית. זה די עשה לי את היום


----------



## המרחפת (22/7/12)




----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

ומנוחה לפני שמגיעים לאולם 
יצא די נוח שהלוקיישן לציומים היה קרוב לאולם


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עיצוב המקום 
רצינו לתת למקום נגיעות של טירה, אז חייבים דגלים! כמובן שעם הסמל שלנו


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

קבלת פנים 
כשהאורחים הגיעו הם ישר נכנסו לאוירה, שטיח אדום, לפידים, להטוטנים, אבירים, דגלים ואנחנו מקדמים את פניהם.
לא תכננתי שנעמוד שם, אבל כך יצא ומאוד נהניתי מזה. הרגשתי כמו איאווין משר הטבעות שעומדת בראש הארמון ברוהאן. או לחלופין כמו בנשף מלכותי ואנחנו מקדמים את פני כל האורחים.
מסתבר שהאורחים של אמא שלי מאוד אהבו את הקטע שקידמתי את כולם בברכה ככה בכניסה.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

וווייי השמלה שלי מתעופפת... 
לחברים הרולפליירים שלי הודעתי שהם יכולים להגיע בתחפושת מתאימה לנושא והם מאוד שמחו.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

להטוטנים 
משהו שלחלוטין לא היה מתוכנן...יש לי חברה שעושה ג'אגלינג והיא שאלה אם יהיה בסדר להביא ידיד שלה גם מהתחום. אמנם חשבתי שאין לי כבר מקום, אבל הסכמתי וזו הייתה אחת ההחלטות הכי טובות - הם ממש שידרגו את כל האוירה, גם בקבלת פנים וגם עשו אחר כך שמח ברחבת הריקודים עם כלים שונים (לימבו, חד אופן וכו')


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

אבירים \ משמר כבוד 
היה לנו רעיון לעשות משמר כבוד שיעשו לנו עם חרבות כשאנחנו הולכים לחופה.

היות ואני רולפליירית, ידעתי שחברים שלי יירתמו למשימה ברצון. בחרנו 8 חברים שיהיו האבירים שלנו וההנחייה הייתה לבוא בשיריון כלשהו בעוד שאנחנו נספק את החרבות (שג'ון קנה בפיליפנים, אלה חרבות טקסיות סמי צבאיות). היות והם שחקנים ותיקים, לכולם יש שיריון כלשהו שהכינו בשלב כלשהו של חייהם, כך שזו לא הייתה בעיה.

חלק מהאורחים היו בטוחים שאלו שחקנים ששכרנו, אבל לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היות ואחד מהם עובד גם כן בהפעלות לילדים ולכולם יש ניסיון משחק, הם ממש עשו הפעלה בכניסה למקום, שאלו אנשים לסיסמת כניסה, הכריזו על בואם וכו'...בת דודה שנייה שלי הייתה בטוחה שהיא הצילה את הממלכה ולא הפסיקה להתלהב מהארוע בזכותם.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עוד תמונות אבירים 
נראה לי די מגניב להגיע לארוע וזה מה שמצפה לך...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

קצת רולפליי שלנו


----------



## אביה המואביה (21/7/12)

היי אני מכירה את האביר הכי ימני בתמונה! 
חח אדיר!איזו חתונה מדהימה!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (24/7/12)

גם אני!


----------



## טל המאפרת (21/7/12)

איזה יופי


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עיצוב אולם הקשתות 
מהכניסה נכנסים לאולם הקשתות, שם שמנו מגנים, פמוטים ואביר ואז יוצאים החוצה לאזור החופה.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסל אביר 
בדיעבד קצת מיותר, היות והיו לנו אבירים חיים...אבל ראיתי במגנטים שאנשים הצטלמו לידו ואנשי צוות הכליף מאוד אהבו.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פתקי הושבה 
כאן רצינו לעשות משהו מיוחד, מעין מעמדי טירה או משהו בסגנון, אבל מטעמי תקציב וחוסר מציאת משהו מתאים זה נפל.
בסוף החלטנו ליצור אימג'ים מיוחדים לכל שולחן (פרוט בהמשך) לשים תמונה של זה ואת המסגרת מההזמנה. ג'ון עיצב, אני הדפסתי בחנות דפוס (שיא קופי) ליד כיכר רבין, שמאוד התלהבו מהקונספט, חתכו לנו, עשו קאפות לשולחנות והיו מאוד נחמדים.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

קצת הסבר 
חילקנו את האולם לשני שולחנות ארוכים ושולחנות משפחה וחברי הורים.

בשולחנות הארוכים ישבו כל החברים, רולפליירים ותלמידים שלנו מארניס. להם בעצם היו 5 פסלים על כל שולחן. מי שישב בשולחן ארוך ידע לאיזה שולחן לגשת, אבל היה צריך למצוא את מקומו לפי תמונת הפסל והשם (למשל שולחן 2 warrior princess ותמונת הפסל). קצת חששתי שאנשים יסתבכו אז החלטתי שבשולחנות הארוכים יהיו סידורי ישיבה. הכנתי את הסידור על נייר שאותו נתתי לאנשי הכליף והכנתי בעזרתה האדיבה של אחות של ג'ון פתקיות הושבה. היא מצאה לי איזו אופציה של merge ועיצוב יפה למסגרת, אני נתתי לה את רשימת השמות והיא הכניסה את כולם לקובץ. מה שנשאר לי היה להדפיס בבית על נייר מוזהב שקניתי בקרביץ ולחתוך. אנשי הכליף סידרו את זה לפי הסדר ביום עצמו, על פי ההנחיות שהשארתי להם.

בשולחנות הרגילים של 12 מקומות, לא היו פסלים אלא ויזואלים שג'ון עיצב (למשל שולחן 6 Amazon). להם הדפסנו את התמונה על קאפות עומדות במקום מספרי שולחן.

מקוה שהצלחתי להסביר...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שולחנות ארוכים 
כאמור היו שני שולחנות ארוכים משני צידי הרחבה, רצינו לשוות לאולם מראה של זירה, כאילו שיש שני יציעים בצדדים, כמו בקרבות jousting. בפועל אנשים אמרו לי שהרגישו כאלו שנכנסו לאולם בהארי פוטר


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פרטים על השולחן 
כאן ניתן לראות את פתקי ההושבה שהכנתי, תודות לעזרת אחות של ג'ון שמצאה לי את תוכנת הmerge. 
וגם את הפסלים והפמוטים על השולחן.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסלים 
את הפסלים הכין חבר שלנו, אושר פרנק, שגם היה חלק ממשמר הכבוד. ישבנו ביחד על קונספטים לשולחנות ובחרנו 10 מהם שנעשה להם פסלים.
הוא הכין פסלים ממש יצירתיים: Warrior princess, barbarian, dragon, enchanted castle, knight in shining armor, fairies וכו'...
על פתקיות ההושבה היו הצילומים של הפסלים הנ"ל שהוא שלח לנו כמה ימים לפני.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסל אביר


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסל ברברי


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסל דרקון


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסל בתולת ים


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסל sword in the stone


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

פסל לוחמת


----------



## bobani (22/7/12)

ביצוע הפסלים על ידי הראלה ברקהיים 
עם המון כבוד ואהבה לאושר פרנק את הפסלים הכינה הראלה ברקהיים ם


----------



## NetaSher (22/7/12)

יכול להיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא עבד עליהם עם מישהי שאינני יודעת את שמה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

שולחנות "רגילים" 
כאן הכנו ויזואלים ושמות לכל שולחן, להדפיס על קאפה במקום מספר היה רעיון טוב. נראה לי נחמד לקבל ויזואל כזה במקום סתם מספר שולחן.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

התאמות 
התאמנו את נושא הויזואל והפסלים לאנשים. למשל חברים מהצבא של אבא שלי קיבלו את שולחן warriors, חברים מעמותת חרבות קיבלו את sword in the stone, חברים מעבודה של ג'ון את jester וכו'...


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

מראה שולחן 
כאמור שמרנו על צבעי הזהב והכסף גם במפות ומפיות. השולחנות הארוכים קיבלו גם ראנרים.
אני וג'ון לא ממש בקטע של פרחים, וגם אמרנו את זה למעצב בערך בכל פגישה עד שהוא היה צריך להגיד לנו: "הבנתי! אתם לא בקטע של פרחים!"
אבל...המשפחה שלי מאוד התעקשה שצריך פרחים, אז הסכמתי להתפשרות קטנה זו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ושמנו על 5 שולחנות משפחה פרחים.
בחרנו אמנם פרחים אחרים (ורודים סגולים) וביום עצמו גיליתי שהם ורודים, אבל המעצב אמר שהם התאימו יותר אז הם שינו. המשפחה שלי אהבה אז אני רגועה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

סידורי הושבה 
כאמור, קצת עשינו עבודה קשה עם כל המוטיבים לשולחנות, כי היינו פחות גמישים בהזזה והיינו צרכים לסיים את הכל זמן מה לפני.
בשני השולחנות הארוכים היה לי יותר קל, כי ידעתי שיש לי בערך כמות זהה של תלמידי ארניס וחברים, ואז רק הייתי צריכה לסדר לפי סדר הגיוני מי יישב ליד מי. היו רק שתי בנות חברות שאמרו לי שהן כבר לא כל כך מדברות, אבל כבר הגשתי את סידור ההושבה, אז לא יכולתי לשנות.
בצד המשפחתי זה היה יותר בעייתי, כשרציתי לשנות ולהזיז אנשים, אמא שלי אמרה לי שאני צריכה להתקשר ולשאול אם זה בסדר. לי היה נראה שברור שזה יהיה בסדר ושאנשים יישבו איפה ששמים אותם, אבל מסתבר שזה לא כך...היו כמה מהמשפחה שממש עשו לי קטע לא יפה שלא רצו לשבת איפה ששמנו אותם וזה היה די מדכא. אחרים דווקא יותר שיתפו פעולה.
קצת הייתי בלחץ שלא יהיה מקום, ואי אפשר להוסיף שולחן בגלל שכבר סידרנו את הויזואלים ומספרי השולחנות, אבל בסוף בגלל הברזות היה מספיק מקום.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

עיצוב בחוץ - פסל של הסמל 
אושר גם הכין לנו פסל של הסמל המשפחתי, שביקשנו כדי לסגור חלל ריק בקיר בחוץ


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

חופה 
היה לי ברור שאני רוצה חופת גזיבו - השראה מריווינדייל בשר הטבעות.
החופה שרציתי במקור הייתה גם יקרה וגם קשה לשינוע ובסוף הלכנו על חופה שהמעצב מצא לנו, שהוא הוסיף לה עלי כסף.
בשביל היו בדי כסף בין מעמדי נרות, שזו הייתה בחירה שלי, כי כך תמיד דמיינתי את זה.


----------



## behappy (21/7/12)

וואו!!!!!


----------



## sorsh (21/7/12)

חופה ממש יפה !


----------



## חתולה חמודה (24/7/12)

ווואווווו!! אני בשוק!! מדהים מדהים מדהים! 
ואני חשבתי שאני נסחפת עם רעיון פנטזיה שכזה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

מבט מלמעלה על החופה 
ואפשר לראות את הירק מאחור, שנתן לי תחושה פסטורלית באמצע העיר העתיקה


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

השראה לגזיבו 
מריווינדייל


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

אביר בדרך לחופה 
אני פשוט אוהבת את התמונה הזו


----------



## IMphoenix (22/7/12)

גדול!


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

זר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, לא יצא בדיוק מה שחשבתי...
בחרתי ורדים לבנים והגיעו ירקרקים צהובים. חשבתי גם שעלי הכסף יהיו קטנים יותר. נו שוין, לא נתתי לזה להכעיס אותי.


----------



## NetaSher (21/7/12)

רב 
זה היה שלב בחתונה שהפתיע הרבה אנשים. היות וג'ון לא יהודי, אף אחד לא ציפה שיהיה לנו רב בחתונה ועוד שיהיה טקס יהודי כהלכתו.

כשדיברנו על האופציות העומדות בפנינו, שנינו רצינו שתהיה נוכחות דתית בחתונה, ג'ון פשוט לא רצה את הכנסיה הקתולית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל כן היה בעד רב, ולי זה היה חשוב כי אני מחשיבה עצמי יהודיה. מאוד שמחתי שזה הגיע דווקא מג'ון, כי גם לו זה היה חשוב.

הגעתי לאמיר וינד בגלל שהוא היה בערך היחיד שמסכים לחתן זוגות כמונו, כך שלא ממש הייתה לי אופציה אחרת - וגם כאן במקום שלא הייתה אופציית בחירה, יצא פשוט מעולה!
נפגשנו עם הרב אמיר וינד לפגישה שבה הכרנו אותו והוא שוחח עמנו ורצה לראות אם אנחנו גם מתאימים לו. בואו נגיד שבסוף הפגישה שאלתי אותו אם הוא עושה גם בריתות...הוא כל כך ריגש אותי וזה היה בכלל מרק לשבת בבית קפה! כל ההתנהלות איתו הייתה נעימה והיחס שנתן לנו היה פשוט מדהים.

הופתעתי מאוד שבחופה *כולם* פשוט היו מרותקים, ציפיתי שבשלב זה אנשים ישתעממו, יבדקו טלפונים או משהו, אבל כולם ממש הקשיבו והסתכלו עלינו בעיניים בורקות לאורך כל הטקס. בסוף אפילו קיבלתי מחמאות מאנשים שאמרו שהטקס היה מאוד מרגש ואנשים דתיים ניגשו אלי ואמרו לי שהם התרגשו שזה היה טקס יהודי כהלכתו.

ממליצה עליו בלב שלם! לכל מי שרוצה טקס רפורמי, נעים, לא כבד, מרגש ועדיין יהודי.


----------



## דע1אותי (24/7/12)

הוא רפורמי?


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

כן


----------



## המרחפת (21/7/12)

כל כך מגניב!!! 
הושבתי את הבנזוג (חובב פנטזיה מושבע) לקרוא חלקים נבחרים, הוא מאד אהב! 

מחכה להמשך בקוצר רוח


----------



## NetaSher (22/7/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היו אצלנו תלמידים לערב פיליפיני, אמשיך מחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא חשבתי שזה ייקח כל כך הרבה זמן...


----------



## המרחפת (22/7/12)

לך זה לוקח הרבה זמן? 
אני עובדת על זה כבר חודשיים


----------



## IMphoenix (22/7/12)

אדירה שכמוך! 
כל מה שאני יכולה לחשוב עליו זה "וואו, הלוואי שהיו מזמינים אותי לחתונה כזאת!"

פשוט גאוני, מיוחד, שונה- אבל בטוב טעם.
הרסת אותי עם "בחופה אני רוצה יותר סטייל ריווינדייל, פחות רוהאן, ובפנים משחקי הכס". ואיזה זוג מקסים אתם...

המון מזל טוב, ושתמיד תחיו בפנטזיה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/7/12)

עד כה מקסים במיוחד! 
אתם נשמעים כמו זוג מקסים וממש מגניב. 
כל הכבוד על בחירת הקונספט והביצוע - שעד כה נראה מרשים מאד (הקונספט אגב, מתחבר ממש יפה לבחירה של המקום).

בהחלט הייתי רוצה להיות מוזמנת לחתונה כזו!  

כל הכבוד לכם על הזמן הרב שהשקעתם בתכנון ובארגון החתונה ותשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים.


----------



## FayeV (24/7/12)

חייבת להגיב 
זו החתונה הכי מגניבה שראיתי אי פעם! וואו, כמה השקעה ומחשבה!
בתור גיקית, אני מקווה להיות מוזמנת בימי חיי לחתונה שכזו, ואני בטוחה שאזהה כמה פרצופים מוכרים בתמונות


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

כתובה 
ג'ון ראה אצל חברים שלנו בארה"ב שתלו את הכתובה על הקיר. הוא מאוד אהב את הרעיון וביקשנו מהרב להדפיס לנו את הכתובה על קנבס.
כמו כן, עשינו קצת שינויים, עירבבנו שתי סוגי כתובות לפי מה שהתאים לנו, והוספנו במשפט הזה:
נלמד אותם את יופיה וחוכמתה של היהדות. נכיר להם את ההיסטוריה והמסורות של *עמיהם*, ואת תולדות משפחותינו, ונלמד איתם ומהם.
כי במקור זה היה רק של עמם ורצינו שגם המסורת של ג'ון תשולב (אחרי הכל אנחנו מנסים לקדם את התרבות הפיליפינית בארץ, אז ברור שבבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
כמו כו, הוספנו את המשפט הנ"ל בכתובה ובטקס (שג'ון אמר בעברית):
בראשית ב24: "עַל כֵּן יַעֲזָב אִישׁ אֶת אָבִיו וְאֶת אִמּוֹ; וְדָבַק בְּאִשְׁתּוֹ, וְהָיוּ לְבָשָׂר אֶחָד"
כי זה משפט שמאוד מתאים לנו, מן ההתחלה...תמיד היינו נחשבים גוף אחד.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

חתימת הכתובה 
כאן הרב היה מקסים ועשה לנו טקס יפה בחדר עם המשפחה והעדים ואחר כך רגע מרגש רק של שנינו.
העניין הוא שבשעה 20:30 לא כל האורחים עדיין הגיעו, ואני רק רציתי להשאר בקבלת פנים ולברך את כולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרגשתי שלוקחים אותי מהמסיבה שלי. 
אבל הטקס באמת היה מרגש.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

צעדה לחופה - משמר כבוד! 
כאן היה השוס של הערב. משמר הכבוד חיכה לנו במעבר וכשעברנו הרימו את החרבות ועברנו ביניהם. הם גם עשו את זה ממש בטקסיות וברצינות (טוב רולפליירים שנכנסו לתפקיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
אחר כך בתמונות ראיתי את התגובות של אנשים, ממש התלהבו וצווחו ואפילו העלו סרטונים של זה לפייסבוק.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

מוזיקה! ופשלה 
בגזרת המוזיקה דווקא הייתה פשלה, הדי ג'יי שכח מה סיכמנו לשיר הכניסה של ההורים. לא תיזכרתי אותו היות ונפגשנו שבוע לפני, ולמען האמת הוא היה אחד הספקים שהייתה לנו כימיה מיידית איתו והכי לא דאגתי. 
טיפ: לתזכר את כל הספקים יום לפני מה סיכמתן - גם את אלו שאתן סומכות עליהם.
קצת התאכזבנו, כי מאוד התחברנו אליו והתלהבנו ממנו. מצד שני, הוא מבחינתו הרגיש ממש גרוע...

*לקבלת פנים* הכנתי לו רשימה ארוכה של שירים אהובים מחזות זמר ודיסני בעיקר, שירים שממש בחרתי בקפידה. מה שקרה שפשוט כל שיר בקבלת פנים התלהבתי, עד למצב שעברה לי המחשבה בראש: "וואו, ממש יש כאן מוזיקה טובה!" וזה ממש רומם את מצב רוחי וגרם לי להנות מאוד בקבלת פנים. אמא שלי עדיין מספרת לי איך אורחים שלה הופתעו שהמוזיקה בקבלת פנים הייתה "שלהם" ולא מה שהם רגילים בחתונות.

*שירים*
שיר כניסת הורים - (מה שהיה אמור להיות) המנגינה מסוף בת הים הקטנה, קטע אינסטרומנטלי מרגש עם פעמונים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיר כניסה שלנו - The Imperial March הנעימה של דארת' וודר ממלחמת הכוכבים! והצלחנו לשמור על זה בסוד! גם כן היה שוס בקרב אורחנו ששיבחו אותנו על הבחירה. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8

שיר שבירת כוס - Every body was kung fu fighting  רצינו את השיר הזה בחתונה וזה היה רעיון של הדי ג'יי, הוא התחיל את זה מהאמצע, כך שהאפקט היה מגניב. זו הייתה בחירה מעולה לשני מדריכי אמנות לחימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwuCJznewFw

סלואו ראשון - הואלס מהיפהפייה הנרדמת, התאים למוטיב החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTz3FbXbfTQ תעבירו לדקה 2:30

סלואו שני שמצטרפים - Your Song ממולאן רוג', אני מאוד אוהבת את הקטע בסוף עם האופרה, נהיה מאוד אפי.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REGzrwMj_N4

בפועל מה שקרה, אמא שלי ואחי יצאו החוצה לשיר פתיחה שלנו, ואנחנו נעמדנו ואמרנו שזה לא השיר שלהם, אז מנהל הארוע היה בקשר עם הדי ג'יי וכולם היו בהיסטריה להחליף, אבל הדי ג'יי לא ידע על מה אנחנו מדברים. אמרנו לו שזה השיר ששלחנו לו מבת הים הקטנה, אז לאחר 5 דקות שהשיר שלנו התנגן ברקע ואמי ואחי מחכים בחופה, הוא שם את kiss the girl מבת הים הקטנה, ולזה שאר המשפחה יצאה. זה היה קצת מוזר, כי לא כל המשפחה יצאה ביחד והאורחים חיכו ממש הרבה עם המנגינה הדומיננטית של מלחמת הכוכבים ברקע.
רצינו אפקט קומי, שאחרי דיסני מגיע בום כזה של דארת' וודר, ובפועל זה התנגן הלוך ושוב בזמן שהדי ג'יי מנסה לחפש מה שביקשנו...ג'ון קצת התעצבן, אבל לא נורא, כולם קיבלו מנה גדושה של דארת' וודאר ולא יישכחו את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*בזמן האוכל * נתתי לדי ג'יי שירים משר הטבעות, משחקי הכס וכדומה. האמת שלא שמתי לב אם הם היו או לא...

*ריקודים* בחרנו את כל השירים וגם ממש התלהבנו מהם, אבל הוא לא שם אותם לפי נושאים, אלא קפץ בין סגנונות. לא הסגנון שלי, אבל זה מה שהיה.

לכן בנות - תסגרו עם הדי ג'יי כל פרט קטן! אפילו שיר לסיום הערב. החלק הטוב הוא שאמא שלי לא התעצבנה על הווליום.

בתמונה - ההתלהבות ממשמר הכבוד להורים של ג'ון.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

לגבי מזרחית 
מאוד התעקשנו שלא יהיה אף שיר של מזרחית, למרות מחאות המשפחה (זה אפילו היה נושא חם בפייסבוק שבועות לפני). כולם אמרו שרק מזרחית מקפיץ ורק מזרחית עושה שמח...אז אני גיליתי שקשקושים לרחבה מקפיץ ועושה שמח.
התעקשנו שלא יהיה אפילו שיר אחד והזהרנו את הדי ג'יי עשרות פעמים, והוא הסכים איתנו שאם זה לא סגנון הקהל - אין מה לשים.

אז זהו, רק רציתי לספר שאני שמחה שלא היה שום מזרחית.


----------



## blue skies (25/7/12)

גנבת לי את השיר כניסה לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 




לא שאני מתחתנת בקרוב (או שיש מישהו על הפרק בכלל חחח)
לפני שנה בערך דיברתי עם ידיד פריק של STAR WARS על טעויות שראינו בסרט (לא שזה פוגם או מוריד מהאהבה שלי לסרטים כן?) ואמרתי שאם וכשאני אתחן, המנגניה של דארת תהיה שיר הכניסה לחתונה (ואיזהשהו שיר של WEEZER שבירת הכוס)
גררר עקפת אותי חחח

סתם סתם האמת שאם הייתי בחתונה שלך ממש הייתי מתלהבת כי אני אוהבת דברים כאלו אני חננה של גאדגטים ופנטזיה וכל הדברים האלו אבל רוב החברים שלי (אם לא כולם) כלכך שונים ממני בטעם במוזיקה ודברים האלו...


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

אביר במשמר ואורחים 
כפי שניתן לראות בתמונה, חלק מהחברים שלי גם באו מחופשים לפי התמה


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

טקס וחופה 
כאמור היה ממש מקסים תודות לרב אמיר וינד.
מסתבר ששכחתי שצריך עדים, אז ברגע האחרון בחרתי בחברה שלי מגיל שנתיים. הנחתי שאם היינו חברות 21 שנים, כנראה שנמשיך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היא מבחינתה ממש התלהבה והצטערה שלא ידעה קודם, כי אז הייתה עושה פן


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

בד על החופה 
בתמונות גיליתי שהמעצבים של ונילה סקאי שמו בד כסוף על החופה - שזה ממש מגניב!


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

עוגה 
היה ברור לנו שאנחנו רוצים עוגה בצורת טירה. בהתחלה חשבנו שנלך על עוגה שכולה טירה, אבל בגלל תקציב בחרנו טירה על קומות עוגה.
היה לנו מאוד חשוב שהעוגה תראה מקצועית ולא כמו טירת ילדים במסיבת יום הולדת.
לאחר פגישה עם מספר ספקים בחרנו בשרון פלד, אשת הסוכר. התרשמנו מהמקצועיות של שרון ומהחיבור שלה אלינו, היא וג'ון ממש הלכו רחוק בציורי פנטזיה בשביל השראת הטירה. כאמור, היה לנו חשוב שהספקים יגיעו מהעולם שלנו ויבינו אותנו.
כפי שאפשר לראות שלחנו לה את הסמל המשפחתי שלנו והיא קישתה בסלסולים האלה שגם כן חזרו במוטיב החתונה. כמו כן הסמל מופיע גם על הדגלים הקטנים שעל הצריחים.
ג'ון מאוד רצה drawbridge (גשר מתרומם) בכניסה לכליף, שירד משיקולי תקציב. אז שרון הייתה חמודה ועשתה לנו אחד בעוגה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



העוגה ממש הייתה הצלחה וכולם רצו לצלם אותה או להצטלם איתה. זה גם נתן לנו סוג של תכנית אמנותית


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

העוגה באולם 
הכליף ממש שיחקו אותה עם השולחן הזה, ממש מתאים לעוגה


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

פרצופים מצחיקים עם העוגה 
פשוט היינו חייבים...


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

פוזות בסוף הערב 
זה היה נראה לנו מאוד הגיוני


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

תכנית אמנותית 
החלטנו שלא יהיו נאומים, כי תמיד בארועים פיליפינים מיליון אנשים נואמים, זה משעמם ואי אפשר לשמוע היטב.
ואז יום אחד אמא שלי הודיע לי שהיא הולכת לנאום.
טוב, אז יש נאומים.
לאחר האוכל, באתי לאמא שלי לקרוא לה לנאום, ואז היא אמרה: "לא, לא, לא, אני לא יכולה". בגלל שאמא שלה נפטרה היא החליטה לא לנאום, רק שלא ידענו...אז במקום שלפנו את חבר של ג'ון מהקהל, שהגיע במיוחד מהפיליפינים. לזכותם של הפיליפינים ייאמר שמרגילים אותם גיל צעיר לדבר מול קהל, והוא נתן נאום מאולתר מאוד יפה.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

חיתוך עוגה 
כאמור מהלך הארוע היה:
אוכל-נאום-חיתוך-ריקודים
החלטנו שחיתוך העוגה יהיה מעין הקדמה נחמדה לריקוד שלנו, שיוביל לריקודים.

כשבאנו לחתוך את העוגה אני שומעת צווחה מדודה שלי ברקע: "לללללללללללללאאאאאאאאאאאאאאא!!!!!!!! אני עדיין לא הצטלמתי עם העוגה!!!"
אז נתנו חיתוך סמלי והמשכנו לדרכנו.

בגלל שלא חתכנו אותה והאכלנו אחד את השני (כמו בסרטים) היא נשארה שלמה לצילומים, ואז לקחנו אותה הביתה והיא האכילה בערך את כל מי שאנחנו מכירים! היא פשוט לא נגמרה...לילדים בחוג ארניס שלנו הבאנו את החלק העליון עם הצריחים והם ממש התלהבו.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

ריקוד! 
רצינו להשקיע בריקוד, אבל לא ממש עשינו שום צעדים בנדון...ג'ון סוג של רקדן מקצועי ואני סמכתי על זה שאעקוב אחריו. 
טנגו זה ריקוד יפה, אבל לא מתאים לשמלה או למוטיב, כך שבעצם די התעלמנו מהסוגיה.
כשהכנתי את רשימת השירים לקבלת פנים לדי ג'יי נתקלנו בשירים מהיפהפייה הנרדמת והחלטנו שואלס יכול להתאים. ניסינו קצת לרקוד בבית, ג'ון ניסה ללמד אותי ואני כל הזמן דרכתי לו על הרגלים, אבל אמרנו שנתאמן.
הרבה דברים קרו בשבוע הזה ולא ממש התאמנו.
לילה לפני או בבוקר עצמו קלטתי איך הצעדים אמורים להיות וקיווינו לטוב.

בארוע עצמו, אולי זה האור הכחול, אולי האוירה והפוקוס, אולי העובדה שהחזקתי את השמלה כמו היפהפייה הנרדמת בסרט - אבל איך שהוא רקדנו מושלם! הכל זרם בהרמוניה מושלמת וריחפנו לנו על הרחבה כמו מקצוענים. 

האמת, תבקשו ממני לרקוד את זה עכשיו וסביר להניח שאתבלבל.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

מצאתי את הריקוד שלנו ביוטיוב 
בכלל כשחיפשתי הדגמת אמנות לחימה שלנו...מסתבר שתלמידים העלו.
LOL בדמיון שלי זה היה יותר טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 די רואים איך אני מנסה לעקוב אחרי ג'ון, לפחות לא דרכתי עליו.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

מגנטים ומשפט משר הטבעות 
החלטתי ברגע האחרון להוסיף וזו הייתה החלטה די טובה, כי אנשים ממש התלהבו מזה. בגלל שהיו רק 210 אנשים, אני חושבת שכולם יצאו עם מגנט (שלא כמו שקורה לי שבחתונות אף פעם אין מגנט שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). כיף לבוא לבתים של אנשים ולראות מגנטים מהחתונה שלנו. מה גם שאת המגנטים שלנו שנשארו נתתי כמתנות מזכרת למשפחה.

בחרנו בגל מגנטיקס דרך איזיווד, כי במילא מבחינת כסף זה יצא כמו ההחזר על האיפור ושיער היו חייבים לי, אז התקזזנו. מגנטיקס שלחו לנו כל מיני מסגרות והיות ואמרו שניתן להשתמש במסגרת שלנו, נתנו להם את המסגרת מההזמנה והיינו מאוד מרוצים מהתוצאה. הם היו מאוד אדיבים והצלם היה מאוד חביב. מומלץ גם כי זה נותן עוד צלם והוא תפס כל מיני דברים נוספים. האורחים כאמור מאוד התלהבו.

*משפט:* רצינו משהו מקורי שיתאים לנו וישבתי על זה ימים רבים (טוב נו, לא הרבה כי החלטתי שאני רוצה מגנטים בערך שבוע לפני החתונה). חיפשתי משפטים מהנסיכה הקסומה וכדומה, ופשוט שום דבר לא עבד. בסוף התייעצתי בפורום ובעזרת אחת הבנות עלה לי הרעיון לשלב שני משפטים משר הטבעות (מי אמר שצריך להיות נאמנים למקור?)

לקחתי את משפט הגיקים האולטימטיבי:
"One Ring to rule them all,
One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all
and in the darkness bind them."

וחיברתי את זה ל: One ring to bind them - 15.5.2012 - Neta & Jon
ככה המבוגרים יגידו איזה חמוד משפט עם טבעת והגיקים יבינו את הרפרנס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זה היה כל כך ברגע האחרון עד שביום החתונה עצמו אישרנו להם במייל את הפונט...
סליחה על איכות התמונה, צילמתי את המגנט שעל המקרר


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

חשיבות הקשקושים לרחבה 
את הקשקושים לרחבה קניתי בכפר גלעדי בשבוע שאחרי פורים, היות ורציתי דברים קצת תחפושתיים. זאת אומרת, לא הלכתי על משקפיים מפלסטיק, שרשראות הוואי וכדומה, אלא דברים שיתאימו למוטיב, כגון כתרים, שרביטים, חרבות, מגנים...
אולי בגלל שלא היו הרבה אורחים, אבל הרגשתי שהרחבה ריקה, אז ביקשתי ממנהל הארוע שיוציאו את הקשקושים לרחבה. תוך שניה הרחבה התמלאה! אנשים מבוגרים וילדים פשוט התנפלו על הקשקושים...זה ממש שידרג את כל המסיבה וגרם לכולם לרקוד ולהנות. כמו כן, אנשים הרגישו שייצאו מהחתונה עם שלל רב.

בגלל המקצוע שלנו קניתי הרבה מקלות מוארים, והם היו הצלחה רבה, אפרט על זה בהמשך.

המלצה חמה - לא יקר וממש משדרג את שלב הריקודים! הוכחה שלא צריך מזרחית על מנת להביא אנשים לרחבה.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

נהנים עם הקשקושים 
כאמור, החרבות והכתרים היו להיט.
אגב, חברה שלי הביאה גם סוכריות גומי לרחבה ואמרו לי שזה היה מגניב.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

מקלות מוארים 
קניתי הרבה מקלות מוארים היות וארניס היא אמנות לחימה של מקלות!
המקלות היו כמעט בגודל שאנחנו רגילים אליו, והיות והיו לי בערך 50 אנשים מארניס ועוד 40 רולפליירים שרגילים להלחם - ידעתי שהמקלות יהיו הצלחה. הופתעתי לגלות אנשים שלא קשורים לאמנות לחימה נהנים כל כך עם המקלות.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

קרב 
יש תרגיל אמנות לחימה שלנו שאנחנו רגילים לעשות, שאגב, כך שמתי לב לג'ון פעם ראשונה, הוא הדגים את התרגיל הזה.
איך שהוא במהלך הערב מצאנו עצמנו נותנים הופעה מאולתרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צירפתי לינק של התרגיל הזה בהדגמה מהפיליפינים, רק תתעלמו מהמוזיקה כי יוטיוב החליף לנו.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

ואז נחטפתי!


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

איך שהתכוננתי לזרוק את הזר... 
חטפו אותנו והעלו אותי על כסא. אמנם כמעט עפתי ממנו ברגע שהעלו אותי, אבל אחר כך החזקתי בצדדים ונשמתי לרווחה שלא הייתה כאן פדיחה של החיים.
היות ותכננתי לזרוק את הזר, זרקתי אותו מהכסא ומי תפס...הבעל של אחותי!
ניסיתי אחר כך שוב, ושוב לא תפסו. ניסיתי פעם שלישית ושוב לא...כנראה שחברות שלי לא רוצות להתחתן...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/7/12)

זה בדיוק מה שקרה לי! 
זרקתי את הזר ומי תפס? חבר שלנו שהתחתן חודש אחרינו. 
אח"כ זרקתי שוב את הזר, ומי תפסה? מישהי שגם ככה הייתה מאורסת. 

אף אחת מהחברות הרווקות שלי לא הצליחה לתפוס את הזר!


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

דברים הזויים שהיו ברחבה 
באיזה שהוא שלב כבר התחילו לצוץ דברים תוך כדי ריקודים, זה היה ממש מצחיק והזוי, כמו לגלות חד אופן!
לרובם אחראית חברה שלי שהתנדבה לעשות להטוטים וכל מיני חברים שרוקדים סווינג ומסתבר שזה ממש עושה שמח בריקודים.


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

מוט


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

מוט מסתובב מואר


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

חד אופן


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

לימבו 
המוט הזה מאוד שימושי מסתבר


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

מסתבר שגם אנחנו עברנו 
אגב, אפשר לראות את החולצה שג'ון לבד לריקודים, קוראים לזה camisa chino בפיליפינים (מספרדית, חולצה סינית)


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

שיעור מהיר בסווינג


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

ואפילו הובלתי רכבת


----------



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

סיכום 
במשפחה שלי אוהבים לספר, שאחד הברמנים ניגש לאחת האורחות ושאל: "מה זה הארוע הזה? מי התחתן? למה יש כאן אנשים משגרירויות וכל זה?", אז היא ענתה לו: "מה אתה לא יודע? נסיך פיליפיני התחתן עם נסיכה מקומית".

כשהייתי צעירה ודמיינתי את החתונה שלי, התלבטתי בין חתונה במוטיב ימי ביניים או עיצוב אסייתי, והנה גדלתי ונישאתי לאסייתי בחתונה במוטיב פנטזיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עבדנו מאוד קשה על החתונה הזו, חודשים של תכנון לפרטי פרטים התנקזו לערב אחד. הכי חשוב היה לנו שהחתונה תשקף אותנו ושנוכל להביא את העולם הפנימי המשותף שלנו לתוך הארוע. אנחנו שמחים מאוד שהצלחנו להוציא לפועל את הרוב, שעמדנו מאחורי ההחלטות שלנו והתעקשנו ללכת בדרך שלנו.
האמת, שזו סוג של אלגוריה לקשר ולעיסוק שלנו, הרבה בהתחלה מרימים גבה, או לא מבינים או חושבים שלא נצליח או זה לא יתאים - והנה הוכחנו לכולם שכשאנחנו עובדים ביחד ומביאים פרי עבודה משותפת, גם אם זה לא מיינסטרים או מקובל - יוצאות תוצאות נפלאות. 

היו לנו התנגדויות מהמשפחה לכל מיני דברים, לחץ מטורף לפני החתונה, פטירה במשפחה פחות משבוע לפני, אירוח משפחת ג'ון מחו"ל, תקלות ובעיות, אבל בסופו של דבר, אני שמחה שהשקענו ונתנו את מה שיכולנו. לא רציתי להסתכל אחורה ולהתחרט, יש לנו משהו משלנו להתגאות בו.

המון תודות מגיעות לחברים המדהימים שלנו על העזרה והתמיכה, ולבנות הפורום שליוו אותי בכל הרגעים הקשים והטובים, התלבטויות והקשקושים.
זו הייתה תקופה קשה, אך שווה את זה.
ועכשיו..לנוח!


----------



## Discordi (24/7/12)

וואו, קרדיטים מרתקים! 
פשוט מדהים, ההשקעה בפרטים והייחודיות של הכל. כל הכבוד לכם על ההפקה הזו.


----------



## lanit (27/7/12)

מקסים! מזל טוב! 
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה והירידה לפרטים, על החזון ועל ההגשמה!
מאחלת לכם שכל הפרוייקטים המשותפים שלכם יהיו מוצלחים ומהנים כמו זה


----------



## Bladayada (24/7/12)

איזה קרדיטים מדהימים! 
כל כך נהניתי לקרוא!


----------



## yaya87 (24/7/12)

WOW 
נטע,אתם אנשים מאוד מיוחדים ונראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מדהימה של פעם בחיים!
ממש נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים ולראות את כל התמונות היפות.
ובמילה אחת- WOW!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/7/12)

נטע, אתם פשוט מקסימים! 
כיף לקרוא על חתונה כל כך מיוחדת- הייתי מאד שמחה להיות מוזמנת לחתונה כזאת מגניבה!

אתם זוג מקסים ודברי הסיכום שלך ריגשו אותי!


----------



## pipidi (24/7/12)

איזה חתונה מדליקה 
נראה שבאמת נשארתם נאמנים לעצמכם וזרמתם כמה שיכולתם עם הפנטזיה שלכם.
יצא מרהיב - וההזמנות כפי שכבר אמרתי בעבר (נראהלי שכבר אמרתי) פשוט מקסימות, וגם אני הייתי שמחה לקבל אחת כזו.

מאחלת לך חיים מאושרים יחד עם ג'ון, ושתשארו נאמנים לעצמכם גם בהמשך


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (24/7/12)

וואו איזה קרדיטים מעולים!!!! 
מודה שזאת פעם ראשונה שהצלחתי לגרום גם לבעלי לעתיד להסתכל על קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נהניתי מאוד לקרוא, והכי חשוב - נראה שאתם נהניתם מאוד מהחתונה! מזל טוב


----------

